# Abstand zwischen Schaltschränken



## HSThomas (3 März 2008)

Moin moin,


ich habe da mal eine Frage. Wenn ich mehrere Schaltschränke (600mm tief) gegenüber voneinander aufstelle, wie groß muss dann der Abstand zwischen Ihnen sein, damit mir keiner wegen irgendwelcher Fluchtwege ans Bein pinkeln kann? (Unser französischer Kunde ist äusserst penibel)
Die Schaltschränke sollen auf dem Dach einer Schallschutzkabine stehen und der Gang zwischen den Schränken ist auf der einen Seite zu (Geländer) und auf der anderen Seite führt eine Treppe nach unten.
Natürlich ist das räumlich alles sehr knapp und eng... wie immer.

Grüße

Hauke


----------



## DenEinen (6 März 2008)

Also ich habe was von 1,5m im Kopf! Natürlich ist das der Freiraum bei gröffneter Tür! Also 1,5m + 0,6m wären also 2,1!

Gruß Toni


----------



## Oberchefe (6 März 2008)

Bei uns hat der TÜV einen Durchgang von 1m (bei geschlossenen Türen) erst akzeptiert nachdem die Schaltschrankscharniere ausgetauscht wurden und welche eingebaut wurden, die die Türen zu 180 Grad öffnen ließen.
Der Schaltschrank war 1m breit und hatte Doppeltüren.


----------



## HSThomas (7 März 2008)

Oh ha... das klingt ja garnicht so, wie es mir gefallen würde.

Ich denke, ich werde dann von vornherein mal solche 180°-Scharniere in Betracht ziehen. Wäre ja wirklich doof, wenn der TÜV uns da plötzlich nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen würde.


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Martin007 (8 März 2008)

Dazu fällt mir ein:
Arbeitsstätten-Richtlinien: ASR 17/1,2 - Verkehrswege
und
Technische Regeln für Arbeitsstätten: ASR A2.3 - Fluchtwege, Notausgänge, Flucht- und Rettungsplan

Die minimale Breite für einen Fluchtweg liegt bei 0,875 Metern ohne Hindernisse (offene Schaltschranktüren) je nach Personen aufkommen ist auch ein breiterer Fluchtweg vorgeschrieben.


----------

